# [Pakistan] Which Debit/Credit Card you used for Online Application.



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I am about to launch my application online from Pakistan. 
I tried debit card of CitiBank, but it didnt work.

Can any one tell me which what card will work online?

And if some one has already used his card for payment and can use his card to make payment for me, please reply here.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

rackspace said:


> I am about to launch my application online from Pakistan.
> I tried debit card of CitiBank, but it didnt work.
> 
> Can any one tell me which what card will work online?
> ...


you have to made payment for Assessment or Visa application???? If you are facing problem on using debit card for online payment, then call help line number mentioned on ur card and ask them to unblock the card for online payments. I used standard chartered debit card for payment.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Not for skill assessment.
I want to apply for visa online for which the fees are 2575 AUD.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

ali_bajwa said:


> you have to made payment for Assessment or Visa application???? If you are facing problem on using debit card for online payment, then call help line number mentioned on ur card and ask them to unblock the card for online payments. I used standard chartered debit card for payment.


Did you use the card for skill assessment or visa application (which will be around 190000 PKR)
And are you sure you used the Debit Card of Standard Chartered Bank and not Credit Card?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Every Debit card has a limit for transactions for security reasons. Most debit cards have the limit set to 25,000 INR (in India) and if you have a classic/platinum account it is 50,000 INR. This is how it is in INdia, i am sure it wont be any different in Pk. Call your bank helpline and ask them. if it wont work then ask a friend to lend his/her credit card. Pay them later


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we use Debit Card like ATM CASh card (VISA or Master Card types) also for payment online for 176 application other than Credit Card??? 
anybody any idea???, please suggest.

I made a new Credit Card from ICICI Bk India with a limit that exceededs AUD 2575. But when I first time tried for the purpose it declined, so I querued call center, they said due to security reason it was not activated, but now they will activate within 24 hours. Thats I Thought alternative option for Debit cad payment. I hope Credit Card guys comes with activation soon.

Hi Anj, any idea?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pk

as i said, in India and i think in most countries, due to security reasons, debit card limit is very low. Credit cards have a limit fr some depending on what card you have and what is your past usage. I am sure the ICICI card will work.. In our case both My card and my husband's card had the limit so we had no problem. incase of those who do not have the limit, they can deposit the said amount with the respective bank and they do increase your limit for sometime.

Check with your bank what your card limit is. I have a classic account and my limit is INR 50k for Shopping and 25k for cash which i have requested them tor educe as I do not need so much cash at one time. I'd rather be safe thn have such huge limits. Looking at the crime scene in India, i just don feel comfortable moving with a card with such limit


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
Finally payment done sucessfully...Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey Anj, ICICI card worked...

I got the TRN number screen page and also in this page, it shows links for other documents. (have taken printouts of related docs). One of them is Attach Document link. Should I have to continue with attaching the document initially or I neednot worry on the attach document link (also other links) as it can retrieved later from immi.gov.au entering the TRN number for attaching documents later. 

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u can attach documents now or in next 28 days.. suit yourself!


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Anj, the links are again working...
Finally the 2 year old twist and turns of applying to DIAC came to end...now only the scanned document attachment work starts.

Cheers


----------

